# Paranormal 101



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone:

I know some of you will think I'm crazy, but I've never read a paranormal book. It's never really been my thing, and I have to admit that I sort of thought this whole thing would blow over. But, my curiosity is now getting to me. I'd like to read one, but would have no idea where to start. I would love if someone could recommend something that would be considered "beginner" in terms of basic understanding of the whole paranormal world. 

Also, if you have any pointers in terms of if there are different sub genres and what they are.

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmm, are you looking for Paranormal Romance... or Young Adult?


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's say Paranormal Romance. I've read some Young Adult that I've enjoyed, but with my age it's pushing it...a little.


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops, that didn't come through like I wanted...

Okay, I can be completely self absorbed and tell you about my back list of paranormal romance titles, but I'll lead you in whatever direction you might want to go.

Do you like?
Vampires or Werewolves?
Witches or Ghosts?
Do you want to be tossed in a completely different world, or one you can identify with?
Do you want the sex steamy or mild?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Paranormal has been around a lot longer than the current phase.

You might like "The Clairvoyant Countess" by Dorothy Gilman, written and published ages ago--about a psychic investigator.  I enjoyed it and it's not so far out there that you will be inundated with every facet of paranormal.

Paranormal romance...I hear HP Mallory is pretty good, although it was a bit too...oh what is the word.  The romance was simply too obvious and too much a part of the story to grab my attention.

Debra Greary also writes a combo of chick-lit paranormal romantic type things.  

Rose Pressy is pretty popular and she seems write paranormal chick-lit/romance books as well although I haven't gotten around to reading one yet!


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

Paranormal is hard to define. I'd call Harry Potter a paranormal series. If you haven't read that one yet, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want something a little darker with a good one-liner hero, The Dresden Files are good. They are more "urban fantasy" than "paranormal", but it's all the same thing in the end.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you all for this. This is so cool. I love the suggestions. I don't think I'd like werewolves. When I was younger I wanted to be a witch (more like Samantha Stevens though) so that might be a good start. Mild sex and a world not too far out from our own. That would probably be a good place to start. Wow, I'm so glad I asked. I didn't think there were so many factors.

The one about the psychic investigator sounds good too.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Paranormal! It's one of my favorite subgenres... 

A great "Get Your Feet Wet" book is Sunshine by Robin McKinnley.



It was named in the top 100 Sci-fi/Fantasy books in a readers' poll on NPR. It is one of my all time favorite books. Unfortunately, isn't on Kindle yet, but you can pick up a used version for a couple bucks on Amazon.

Another great YA series is The Morganville Vampires by Rachel Caine.



If you like her writing, she has a series in the "Grown Up" section called The Weather Wardens which is a great romp.



(Okay, the link maker isn't letting me link anymore, so you'll have to cut and paste into Amazon.)

Speaking of the grown up section, Charlaine Harris Dead Until Dark broke a lot of ground in the genre. The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher are a great paranormal Mystery series. Very noir like with wizards and magic. Vicki Pettersson's Signs of the Zodiac series (Scent of Shadows is the first book) is completely different and a fresh take on the genre when vampires and werewolfs get dull. Kim Harrison also has written a great series (the first is Dead Witch Walking). I recommend it with the warning that the first couple books are good, but she really doesn't find her voice until later in the series. I almost stopped reading them, but gave her one last try and the series takes off like a rocket! It was FANTASTIC.

Have fun!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

liafairchild said:


> Thank you all for this. This is so cool. I love the suggestions. I don't think I'd like werewolves. When I was younger I wanted to be a witch (more like Samantha Stevens though) so that might be a good start. Mild sex and a world not too far out from our own. That would probably be a good place to start. Wow, I'm so glad I asked. I didn't think there were so many factors.
> 
> The one about the psychic investigator sounds good too.


Debra Greary's series is witch based.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Welcome to the Wonderful World of Paranormal! It's one of my favorite subgenres...
> ...
> Have fun!


I love paranormal, but not all. It's a varied genre as you've learned from the posts. I'd try a ghost story or one of Anne Rice's Lestat novels.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

The word paranormal by itself is a pretty wide net, for sure.  If you are looking for something fairly sophisticated, early Anne Rice is good (Interview w/ a Vampire).  I was going to mention Jim Butcher's Dresden Files too, but others already have.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Some nice looking suggestions so far. I'm keeping a list. I know I recognize some of these names, esp Debra Greary has popped into my radar lately. I'm hoping Catherine will come back with something as well. She seemed to be doing a finetuned investigation into what would be a good fit.

Thanks again!


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

Devon Monk has a urban fantasy series set in Seattle. Laura Bickle has one set in Detroit; her other name Alayna Williams is good too . Linda Wisdom has witch books. Amanda Quick has paranormal books set in Victorian London (Arcane series). And Gail Carriger has steampunk books with vamps and weres.

Linda


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

This is my favorite genre! Here are a few recommendations:

1.Vampire Academy by Richelle Mead (young adult, but soooo good)
2.The Fever series by Karen Marie Moning (you might want to read her Highlander series first because it helps explain some the terms and some of the characters show up in the Fever series)
3.The Night Huntress series by Jeaniene Frost


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't like the Weather Warden series by Rachel Caine. However, I've met her in person (in fact, was on a panel with her a couple weeks ago). She is such an incredibly nice person that I feel guilty for even saying that I didn't enjoy something by her because she is _just that nice_. She's the kind of person that you want to win the lottery, achieve all their goals in life, and live to be two hundred. She's _just that nice_.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in a similar camp - I haven't read a whole lot of paranormal.  I have watched a fair bit on TV/at the movies though.

The top of the list that I want to read is The Dresden Files - I saw the short lived TV show (and liked it a lot) but have been told the books are much better.


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

liafairchild said:


> Some nice looking suggestions so far. I'm keeping a list. I know I recognize some of these names, esp Debra Greary has popped into my radar lately. I'm hoping Catherine will come back with something as well. She seemed to be doing a finetuned investigation into what would be a good fit.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm back... Okay, let's see... Witches... You could start with the Three Sisters Island Trilogy by Nora Roberts. Her books have some steam between the sheets, but nothing over the top. We're talking Nora, the woman can write in her sleep and sell her books. Her characters always seem to be believable, people you can identify with. I'm going to go back through my library and come up with more witch stories for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Upon-Air-Sisters-ebook/dp/B000OIZTN6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315282564&sr=1-1

_[Edited, sorry, no self-promotion in the Book Corner, thanks! --Betsy]_


----------



## Ash Stirling (Mar 2, 2011)

Paranormal can cover a vast field. It seems to be more one half of a genre rather than a genre in its own right at times.  You have paranormal romance, paranormal erotica, YA paranormal, historical paranormal, futuristic paranormal, noir paranormal.  Heck, I'd not be surprised to see that there was Christian paranormal out there...


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I suggest you go to the many independent publishers sites like Damnation Books, Severed Press etc...you get the point.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I have only recently started reading Urban Fantasy/Paranormal books as well.

I've been reading the Dresden books but honestly don't think they are that good - apparently they improve with later books.

If you want to read well done paranormal Ghost stories then The Woman in Black by Susan Hill is excellent as is The Ka of Gifford Hillary by Denis Wheatly

Not sure if either of those are available for the Kindle though...

Mike


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Try the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs. It is very well-done and diverse(content). The heroine is flawed, strong...and vulnerable. Few writers get that combination "right." I love her work. It is YA crossover or older...

Happy reading~!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

beckyj20 said:


> This is my favorite genre! Here are a few recommendations:
> 
> 1.Vampire Academy by Richelle Mead (young adult, but soooo good)
> 2.The Fever series by Karen Marie Moning (you might want to read her Highlander series first because it helps explain some the terms and some of the characters show up in the Fever series)
> 3.The Night Huntress series by Jeaniene Frost


Totally nailed it! And anything from Christine Feehan and Sherrilyn Kenyon, of course! (Oh heck, then there's Melissa Marr...)


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Some of my favorite Urban Fantasies:


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> Try the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs. It is very well-done and diverse(content). The heroine is flawed, strong...and vulnerable. Few writers get that combination "right." I love her work. It is YA crossover or older...
> 
> Happy reading~!


Really? I wouldn't call the Mercy Thompson series books YA or even cross over. Isn't Mercy in her twenties for the entire series?


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I second Kim Harrison's books. They just keep getting better and better. I've read some of the Jim Butcher books. They do get better as you go on, but they aren't my favorite.

For light mystery paranormal, check out Victoria Laurie's psychic detective series.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm very excited and thankful for all these suggestions. Something here made me really think, though. Someone mentioned that they too haven't read much paranormal but they've watched it in movies. I have as well and it makes me wonder if part of the reason I've stayed away from the books is the visual aspect. I can see how these types of stories would be visually appealing. So, the author would have to be very good at creating a good visual experience. What are you experiences with that? Obviously some authors are better than others at that, but it would seem that some may not do enough and others could go way overboard. Just a thought.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd just like to mention that Monique Martin is currently reading her book, _Out of Time_, with us in the Reading With the Author Klub. So feel free to stop in and have a chat with the author ....


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

The first 8 or 9 books of Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake series (first is Guilty Pleasures) are really great. After that, she gets a little weird, but those first books are still some of my top favorites in the genre. There are some werewolves in those, though.

i'll second the recommendation for Victoria Laurie as well as Karen Marie Moning. If you like witches, Practical Magic by Alice Hoffman is good, and Anne Rice has a series called The Mayfair Witches (first book is The Witching Hour).

And if I may, a quick personal plug for my own (in my signature). It's lighter on the paranormal elements, so maybe it would be a good intro to the genre.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with other posters that Anne Rice's paranormal books are excellent. If you like vamps, go for Interview with a Vampire and read through to book 5. If you want witches, The Witching Hour is fantastic. I didn't like the rest of the books, but The Witching Hour can stand alone. It's a long one, but what a page-turner!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I thought this thread had sunk into oblivion. I've written done some of your suggestions and also received some from fellow writers. I started one book called The Necromancer and it's pretty good so far. I think I'm going to enjoy my adventure into the Paranormal world and will definitely try a few of these authors.

Lia


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

I highly recommend anything Ilona Andrews has written.  Barb and JC Hendee's Dhampir series is fantastic, too.  Maggie Stievater's Shiver series is very good,too, though I suppose it would be considered YA.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Patricia Briggs and Seanan McGuire are both great. I'll add Diana Rowland too. I love her Kara Gillian books. A demon summoner who's a cop is the main character so it's part police procedural part paranormal. Here's the first one: 
If you like zombies she's got another book out, My Life as a White Trash Zombie:  I haven't read that one yet but I've seen some good reviews on it.
If you want something a little shorter form, a good one I read recently is Dis: 
ETA: Whoops, forgot one. This is one I picked up at an airport bookstore. Urban Shaman:  I haven't had time to read much yet, but I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

liafairchild said:


> I've read some Young Adult that I've enjoyed, but with my age it's pushing it...a little.


No, you're not. A good read is a good read. Hell, I still read children's books on occasion. One YA series I highly recommend is the Julie Kagawa's Iron Fey series. Very good, not at all whiny, and it has humor in it.

Now for the paranormal romance series. The very first one I'd ever read was J.R. Ward's Dark Lover. It's the first book of the Black Dagger Brotherhood series. Hands down, she's my favorite paranormal romance author.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Somebody mentioned Robin McKinley's _Sunshine _... I loved that book. It's not a quick/light read by any means, but it is a meaty, rich, deep one, and well worth reading if you like that kind of style.

Melissa Marr has a bunch of good stuff, both adult and YA. I think her most recent book is _Graveminder._


----------



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

have you tried anything by Anne Rice? all of her books are paranormal and have some type of romance element attached to it.


----------



## Catherine Bybee (Sep 5, 2011)

rashaad bell said:


> have you tried anything by Anne Rice? all of her books are paranormal and have some type of romance element attached to it.


Oh, yes, Anne Rice brought vampires back. Though I wouldn't classify her as a romance author. There is a bit of romance in nearly every book, but not a 'Happily Ever After' ending. Which ALL romance has.


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like paranormal and horror quite a bit, especially the more spooky ones, as compared to the sparkly vampires books. Just read one a while back by Karen Chance, which was pretty good. 
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

There are a lot of "light" paranormal books that might whet your appetite and give you more of a feel of what you're looking for. Nora Roberts has some great ones. Dance Upon the Air: Three Sisters Island Trilogy #1 by Nora Roberts is a great place to start.

If you're looking to really dive in, some of my favorites authors are Shelly Laurenston Pride series(shapeshifters) starting with The Mane Event (Pride), Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark series starting with A Hunger Like No Other (Immortals After Dark, Book 1) or I saw someone mentioned Patricia Briggs and I adore her Alpha and Omega series.

Also, if you want something more money/time friendly, Dana Marie Bell's got a great shifter novella series starting with The Wallflower: A Hunting Love story, Halle Puma Series Book 1. (adult)

Other great PNR authors: Rebecca Royce (just read her superheroes romance and loved it), Moira Rogers, Vivian Arends, Vivi Andrews, Zoe Winters, and Stacey Kennedy.


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

I loved, 'The Lovely Bones.' It was a more down to earth look at the paranormal, as if events could be happening next door. Refreshing after a lot of the big set story tellers : Stephen King, James Herbert etc. Although, they're great in their own right...._and if they read this thread, I'm a fan.
_
I'm happy to admit, 'Lovely Bones' did influence my own writing, but I went a bit darker with black humour; still sticking with the ghost next door theme. And there are certain things I love to see in a paranormal book: religion vs. science, seances, the journey of the nonbeliever, and the ghost's own story.

Maybe that's why I love, 'Lovely Bones.' It wasn't just a spectre jumping out from the shadows, the Bogey man - the book was a heart warming journey. A journey for the killer (Mr. Harvey), Susie (The ghost), and every member of her family and friends.

*****Five Star.

Incidentally - it was on last night on TV, and I couldn't watch it....too heart wrenching.

Nick


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a die hard old Anne Rice fan and The Witching Hour is definitely one of my favorites. Violin, by her, is also very good if you like a little romance element. I'm also a huge fan of Anne Frasier's Play Dead. It's a great mystery/paranormal crossover for someone that may or may not like the genre. I think her books are great for any reader, not just genre readers.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Looks like you have plenty of suggestions, but I can't resist posting on a paranormal thread.


If you like writing that creates a strong visual and sensual experience, Anne Rice is definitely the way to go. I'm reading _The Witching Hour _ right now, and I can literally feel the languid heat of New Orleans on the pages.

My favorite paranormal writer (although her stuff usually gets classified with magical realism, not paranormal) is Alice Hoffman. Her writing is so emotionally subtle and poetic and spooky. If you like witches, she wrote a book called Practical Magic about two sisters who are witches. Another one of hers you might like is The Ice Queen: A Novel.


----------



## merrybond (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely read Gail Carriger. She is funny, witty, and clever. Her ideas are amazing and if you like historical and/or a gentle introduction to steampunk her books are the way to go. 
  I liked the Weather Warden books at first. The first one was good, the second less so, the third I couldn't get through. It's so sad when an author has a great idea and tries to make a series and it just doesn't work. 
  If you like, or don't mind young adult, and want a different take on vampires, Marked by P.C. and Kristen Cast is great. It's another series. I got about four books into before I lost interest. And for a really fun YA, and something completely different, Rick Riordan's The Lightening Theif is about kids of Greek Gods and Humans. 
      Paranormal is so much fun because anything and everything is possible. It's kind of a shame when authors write vampire book after vampire book when there are so many other things they could write about -- and it doesn't even have to be anything that anyone has thought up before it could be some entirely new entity. 
            My two cents, sorry, I got off on a tangent.  
                      Merry


----------



## Kellyfisher319 (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree with everyone about Anne Rice. I also enjoyed The Sookie Stackhouse series it starts off with vampires but Charlaine Harris throws in a bit of everything. If you are looking for indie books Amanda Hocking has some great ones!


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

Try A Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness.
It's a fun and intelligent read filled with historical anecdotes and features vampires and daemons as well as witches.


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

I read a paranormal YA, Nightshade, by Andrea Cremer, that was quite well-done: descriptive writing, interesting premise, decent characterizations, and the story moved along at a good clip.

It's a new twist on the old werewolf trope. My only complaint was that it ended on a cliffhanger, so you had to buy the next in the series to find out what happens next.

Anita


----------

